

It’s Official: Microsoft Is Going Down - rbanffy
https://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20140228214728-64875646-it-s-official-microsoft-is-going-down

======
jonalmeida
I hardly use any Microsoft software as a typical tech consumer, but by no
means do I think they are going any where. They have a huge place in
enterprise, and their R&D projects are something even I wish I could work
with.

Microsoft might change their core audience, but by no means are they going
away soon imo.

------
JoeAltmaier
...in the list of 'most admired companies'. Admired by whom? The public?
Investors? Brand recognition? Worthless article.

------
sharemywin
I'd still pick office if I were to pick one product to own of microsoft's.
CASSHHH COOOWWWW!!!!

------
giantrobothead
Sensationalist tech journalism? Well, I never.

